# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني ومسنده - للشيخ أحمد الصويان

## أبو فراس السليماني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني* 
*ومسنده*


*أحمد بن عبدالرحمن بن سليمان الصويان*

=================


*أحمد بن حنبل*


(164 – 241هـ)



أحد الأئمة الأعلام، 
ومن الأفذاذ الذين قلَّما يجود الزمان بمثلهم.
أحاط بالمجد من جميع أطرافه،
وبرز في كثير من العلوم،

فهو عند المحدِّثين: إمامهم، 
وعند الفقهاء: سيدهم، 
وعند الحفاظ: أميرهم،
وعند الشجعان: رائدهم،
وعند الثابتين على الحق: قائدهم .



الوضع القائم في عصره: 


عاش الإمام أحمد بن حنبل 
في عصر استقرت الأمور فيه للدولة العبَّاسية،
التي ظهر فيها بشكلٍ جلي اعتماد الولاة على العناصر الأعجمية،
لتثبيت حكمهم.
فاعتمد المأمون على الفرس،
والمعتصم على الترك.
حتى بدأ الضعف يطغى شيئاً فشيئاً على الدولة العباسية. 

ومن الملامح العامَّة التي تُميِّز المدة التي عاشها الإمام أحمد: 

1- البدء في ترجمة الكتب الفلسفية من يونانية، 
ورومانية، وفارسية، وهندية، بدعم من الولاة. 

2- نتج من جراء هذا: 
انتشار البدع في عقائد الناس، وعباداتهم بشكل سريع. 

3- انتشرت الرافضة والمعتزلة، 
ودعم الولاة المذهب الاعتزالي خاصة،
والقول بخلق القرآن.
وأصاب المسلمين محنةً وبلاء. 

4- الطغيان الماديّ الجامح،
ليس في قصور الولاة والأمراء فحسب،
بل حتى عند عامة الناس. 


هذه بعض الملامح الرئيسية التي تميز البيئة
التي عاش فيها الإمام أحمد بن حنبل.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ويلخص لنا المقريزيّ رحمه الله تعالى
الآثار الناتجة من ترجمة كتب الفلسفة فيقول: 

"وبتعريب المأمون لكتب الفلسفة
انتشرت مذاهب الفلاسفة في الناس،
واشتهرت مذاهب الفرق من:

القدرية والجهمية والمعتزلة والأشعرية 
والكرامية والخوارج والروافض 
والقرامطة والباطنية،
حتى ملأت الأرض، 

وما منهم إلا من نظر في الفلسفة، 
وسلك من طرقها ما وقع عليه اختياره،
فانجر بذلك على الإسلام وأهله من علوم الفلاسفة
ما لا يوصف من البلاء والمحنة في الدين. أ هـ" . 


في هذه الفترة الحرجة
ولد الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ليَنْصُر الله به الدين، 
ويعز به أهل السنّة والجماعة،

لينطبق عليه حديث أبي هريرة – رضي الله عنه – مرفوعاً: 

"إن الله يبعث لهذه الأمة 
على رأس كل مائة سنة 
من يُجدِّد لها دينها" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

اسمه ونسبه: 

هو: أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل بن هلال 
ابن أسد بن إدريس بن عبدالله بن حيَّان 
ابن عبدالله بن أنس بن عوف بن قاسط 
ابن مازن بن شيبان ابن ذهل بن ثعلبة 
ابن عكابة بن صعب بن علي بن بكر
ابن وائل الذهليّ الشيباني.

يلتقي نسبه مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في:
نزار بن معد بن عدنان.

قدم به والده من مرو وهو حمل،
فوضعته أمه في بغداد
في ربيع الأول من سنة أربع وستين ومائة. 

وتوفى أبوه وهو ابن ثلاث سنين، 
فكفلته أمه.
ويُنسب إلى جده لشهرته .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شيوخه: 

سمع *الإمام أحمد* من عدد كبير من العلماء يصعب حصرهم، 
ويطول ذكرهم. 
حيث أكثر الترحال إلى كثير من الأمصار كـ:
البصرة، والكوفة، والشام، والجزيرة،
والحرمين، واليمن، وغيرها. 

وأذكر من شيوخه على سبيل المثال: 

محمد بن إدريس الشافعي،
وسُفيان بن عيينة،
ووكيع بن الجراح، 
ويحيى القطان، 
ويزيد بن هارون،
وإسماعيل بن عُليَّة، 
وهشيم بن بشير،
وعبدالرزاق بن همام الصنعاني،
وغيرهم. 

قال الحافظ الذهبيّ:
((فعدة شيوخه الذين روى عنهم في المسند:
مئتان وثمانون ونيف)) . 

وقال ابن الجزري:
((مئتان وثمانون رجلاً)) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

تلاميذه: 

سمع من الإمام أحمد عدد كثير من العلماء، 
ورحل إليه الناس من أماكن بعيدة ليسمعوا منه.
وممّن سمع منه: 

ابنيه عبدالله وصالح، 
وابن عمه حنبل بن إسحاق،
وأبو زُرعة، والبخاريّ،
ومسلم،
وأبو داود صاحب السنن –،
والأثرم، 
وأبو يعلى الموصلي – صاحب المسند –،
والميمونيّ، وابن هانئ، 
وغيرهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

حفظه: 

يمتاز الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى بالحفظ الواسع،
والإطلاع الكثير، 
حيث شهد له بذلك حفاظ الأمة ومُحدِّثوها. 

* قال أبو زُرعة: 

"حزُرت كتب أحمد يوم مات فبلغت اثنى عشر حملاً وعدلاً،
ما كان على ظهر كتاب منها حديث فلان،
ولا في بطنه حدّثنا فلان،
كل ذلك كان يحفظه على ظهر قلبه" . 


* وقال عبدالله بن أحمد:
قال لي أبو زُرعة:
((أبوك يحفظ ألف ألف حديث)).
فقيل له: وما يدريك؟
قال: ((ذاكرته فأخذت عليه الأبواب)) . 


ويعلِّق الحافظ الذهبيّ على هذا القول، فيقول: 

"وكانوا يعدُّون في ذلك المكرر، والأثر، 
وفتوى التابعيّ، وما فُسِّر، ونحو ذلك. 
وإلا فالمتون المرفوعة القوية لا تبلغ عُشر معشار ذلك" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* وقال علي بن المديني: 

"ليس في أصحابنا أحفظ من أبي عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل،
إلا أنّه لا يُحدِّث إلا من كتابه، 
ولنا فيه أسوةٌ حسنة" . 

قلت: وهذا من تمام ورعه رحمه الله تعالى. 


* وقال عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل: 

"كَتَب *أبي* عشرة آلاف ألف حديث،
لم يكتب سواداً في بياض إلا حفظه" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

قلت:
ما وصل *الإمام أحمد* إلى هذه المنزلة الرفيعة
إلا بحرصه الشديد ومثابرته على طلب العلم،
فبقدر ما تعطى العلم من نفسك،
فإنّه يُظهر لك من كنوزه ودرره.

وإليك مصداق ذلك: 

* قال الخلال: حدّثنا أبو إسماعيل الترمذيّ، 
سمعت قتيبة بن سعيد يقول:

(( كان وكيع إذا كانت العتمة ينصرف معه أحمد بن حنبل،
فيقف على الباب فيذاكره، 
فأخذ وكيع ليلة بعضادتي الباب،
ثم قال: يا أبا عبدالله،
أريد أن ألقي عليك حديث سفيان، 
قال: هات. 
قال: تحفظ عن سفيان عن سلمة بن كهيل كذا؟
قال: نعم حدّثنا يحيى،
فيقول: سلمة كذا وكذا؟ 
فيقول: حدثنا عبدالرحمن،
فيقول: عن سلمة كذا وكذا؟
فيقول: أنت حدثتنا، حتى يفرغ من سلمة،

ثم يقول أحمد: فتحفظ عن سلمة كذا وكذا؟ 
فيقول وكيع: لا، 
ثم يأخذ في حديث شيخ شيخ،

قال: فلم يزل قائماً حتى جاءت الجارية
فقالت: قد طلع الكوكب، أو قالت: الزهرة )) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولهذا نجد الإمام أحمد 
قد أتقن حديث وكيع إتقاناً جيداً. 


* قال عبدالله بن أحمد: قال لي أبي:

(( خذ أيّ كتابٍ شئتَ من كُتب وكيع، 
فإن شئتَ تسألني عن الكلام فأخُبرك بالإِسناد، 
وإن شئت بالإسناد حتى أخبرك عن الكلام )) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* وصدق ابن الجوزيّ 
حينما قال عن الإمام أحمد: 

"كان رضي الله عنه شديد الإقبال على العلم،
سافر في طلبه السفر البعيد 
ووفر على تحصيله الزمان الطويل، 
ولم يتشاغل بكسب ولا نكاح
حتى بلغ منه ما أراد" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثناء الأئمة عليه: 

* قال الإِمام الشافعي: 

"خرجتُ من بغداد، 
وما خَلَّفتُ بها أحداً أتقى ولا أروع ولا أعلم
من أحمد بن حنبل" . 


وكفى بهذه شهادة من شيخه وإمام عصره
محمد بن إدريس رحمه الله تعالى. 


* وقال عبدالرزاق بن همّام الصنعاني: 

"ما قدم علينا أحدٌ كان يشبه أحمد بن حنبل" . 


* وقال أيضاً: 

"ما رأيتُ مثل أحمد بن حنبل" . 


قلت: قال عبدالرزاق ذلك،
وقد رأى أئمة العلم مثل:
معمر بن راشد، والإمام مالك، والسفياني،
وابن جُريج، وابن معين، وغيرهم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* وقال إبراهيم الحربي: 

"كأنّ الله قد جمع له علم الأولين من كل صنف،
يقول ما يرى ويمسك ما شاء" . 

* وقال شجاع بن مخلد: 
سمعت أبا الوليد الطيالسيّ يقول: 

"ما بالمِصْرَيْن – يعني: الكوفة والبصرة –
رجلٌ أكرم عليَّ من أحمد بن حنبل" . 


* وقال الهيثم بن جميل: 

"إن عاش هذا الفتى سيكون حجَّةٌ على أهل زمانه" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

* وقال أبو جعفر النفيلي: 

"كان أحمد بن حنبل من أعلام الدين" . 


* وقال إسماعيل بن خليل: 

"لو كان أحمد بن حنبل في بني إسرائيل لكان آية" . 

ولو تتبعت ثناء الأئمة عليه لطال بنا المقام، 
ولكن أختم بقول الإمام الذهبي: 

"كان أحمد عظيم الشأن،
رأساً في الحديث، وفي الفقه، وفي التألّه.
أثنى عليه خلق من خصومه،
فما الظن بإخوانه وأقرانه ؟!! 
وكان مهيباً في ذات الله. 


حتى قال أبو عبيد – القاسم بن سلام –:
"ما هبت أحداً في مسألة 
ما هبت أحمد بن حنبل" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

احترام العلماء له: 


العلماء لهم منزلةٌ عظيمة ومكانة رفيعة،
فهم ورثة الأنبياء، 
والعلم تاج يرفع من ذكر الإنسان ويُعلي قدره، 
وكم من أصيل النَّسب حطه الجهل، 
وكم من وضيع النسب رفعه العلم فوق جميع الناس، 

وصدق من قال: 

العلم يرفع بيتاً لا عماد له 
والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف 

ويزداد فضل الإنسان ومكانته بزيادة علمه وعمله،
والإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى
جمع الأمرين معاً،
ممّا جعل شيوخه قبل تلاميذه يقدرونه،
ويجلونه، ويحترمونه،


حتى قال إدريس بن عبدالكريم المقرئ: 

"رأيتُ علماءنا مثل الهيثم بن جميل، ومصعب الزبيريّ 
– وذكر (20) عالماً من الحفاظ والفقهاء – 
فيمن لا أحصيهم من أهل العلم والفقه، 
يُعظمون أحمد بن حنبل، ويُجلّونه،
ويوقِّرونه، ويبجلونه،
ويقصدونه للسلام عليه" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال أحمد بن شيبان: 

"ما رأيتُ *يزيد بن هارون* لأحد أشدّ تعظيماً منه
*لأحمد بن حنبل،*
وكان يقعده إلى جنبه إذا حدثنا
وكان يوقر *أحمد بن حنبل* ولا يمازحه" . 


*ويزيد بن هارون* من شيوخ *أحمد* 
ويعتبر من الأئمة الحفاظ الأثبات،
ومع ذلك نجده يحترم *الإمام أحمد* هذا الإحترام.
*ويزيد بن هارون* صاحب نكتة وطرافة،
لكنَّه يتحرّز من ذلك عن *الإمام أحمد.*

قال خلف بن سالم: 
( كنَّا في مجلس يزيد بن هارون،
فمزح يزيد مع مستمليه،
فتنحنح *أحمد بن حنبل،*
فضرب يزيد بيده على جبينه،
وقال: 
ألا أعلمتموني أنَّ أحمد ههنا حتى لا أمزح!! ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

زهد الإِمام أحمد: 

عندما تُدْبر الدنيا عن الإنسان، ويدَّعى الزهد فيها،
فهو وإن كان صادقاً في زهده هذا،
إلا أنَّ هذا الزهد سهل المنال. 


أمّا حينما تقبل الدنيا بخيلها ورجلها، 
وتقف بين يدي الإنسان ثم يزهد فيها،
فلا شك أنّ هذا هو الزهد الحقيقي،
الذي تتضاغر عنده النفوس، 
ولا يُطيقه إلا القلة الصابرة المحتسبة،
النَّاظرة لنعيم الآخرة،
المعرضة عن نعيم الدنيا. 


والإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى من النوع الثاني،
وصدق ابن النحاس حينما قال في الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: 

"رحمه الله، عن الدنيا ما كان أصْبره، 
وبالماضين ما كان أشْبهه،
وبالصالحين ما كان ألْحقه.
عُرضتْ له الدنيا فأباها، 
والبدع فنفاها" . 


قال ابن القيم الجوزية رحمه الله تعالى 
على قول ابن النّحاس:

((وهذه حال أئمة المتقين، 
الذين وصفهم الله في كتابه بقوله: 

{ وَجَعَلنَا مِنْهُم أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا
لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُواْ بِآَيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ }
(سورة السجدة آية 24). 

فبالصبر تترك الشهوات،
وباليقين تُدفع الشبهات،

قال تعالى:
{ وَتَوَاصَواْ بِالحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوا بِالصَّبرِ } 
(سورة العصر آية 3). 

وقوله تعالى: 
{ وَاذْكُر عِبَادَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ
أُوْلِى الأَيْدِى وَالأَبْصَارِ }
(سورة ص آية 45) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والحديث عن زهد الإمام أحمد رحمه الله باب يطول،
نقتصر على القليل منه:

قال صالح بن أحمد: 

"ربما رأيت أبي يأخذ الكِسَر، يَنْفُض الغبار عنها، 
ويُصيِّرها في قصعة، ويصُب عليها ماء،
ثم يأكلها بالملح، 
وما رأيته اشترى رُمّاناً ولا سفرْجلاً،
ولا شيئاً من الفاكهة،
إلا أن تكون بطيخة فيأكلها بخبز وعنباً وتمراً" . 


قلت:
وهذا من شدة خوفه من الله سبحانه وتعالى،

فقد قال المروذي: 

"كان الإمام أحمد إذا ذكر الموت خنقته العَبْرةُ، 
وكان يقول: 
الخوف يمنعني أكل الطعام والشراب" . 


وقال صالح بن أحمد: 

"قال لي أبي: 
كانت والدتك في الظلام تَغْزل غزلاً دقيقاً، 
فتبيع الأستار بدرهمين أقل أو أكثر، فكان ذلك قوتنا.

وكنا إذا أشترينا الشيء نستره عنه كيلا يراه فيُوبخنا،
وكان ربما خُبز له،
فيجعل في فخارة عدساً وشحماً وتمرات ،
فيجيء الصبيان فيصوِّت ببعضهم،
فيدفعه إليهم،
فيضحكون ولا يأكلون. 
وكان يأتدم بالخل كثيراً" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وأما عن بيته فيصفه لنا الميمونيّ بقوله: 

"كان منزل أبي عبدالله ضيِّقاً صغيراً، وينام في الحر في أسفله" . 

لذلك لمّا أدخل أحمد بن عيسى المصريّ 
ومعه قوم من المحدّثين على أبي عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل بالعسكر،
فقال له أحمد بن عيسى: 

((يا أبا عبدالله، ما هذا الغمُّ؟
الإسلام حنيفيَّة سمحة، وبيت واسع!!
فنظر إليهم وكان مضطجعاً،
فلما خرجوا،


قال أبو عبدالله:
(( ما أُريد أن يدخل عليَّ هؤلاء! )) . 


قلت:
لما قرأت هذا الخبر تذكرت قول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
في صفة الطائفة المنصورة: 
"لا يضرهم من خذلهم، ولا من خالفهم.." .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وكان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل
يرفض التزلف تحت أعتاب السلطان،
ويرفض عطايا الولاة بنفسٍ أبيةٍ عزيزة،

فقد قال إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاريّ:

((دفع إليّ المأمون مالاً فقال:
اقسمه على أصحاب الحديث فإنَّ فيهم ضعفاً.
فما بقي أحد إلا أخذ، 

إلا أحمد بن حنبل فإنَّه أبى)) . 

بل كان رحمه الله يغضب على أولاده 
حينما يقبلون جوائز الأمراء،

فقد ذكر أحمد بن محمّد التُّستري:

(( أنَّ أحمد بن حنبل أتى عليه ثلاثةُ أيام ما طَعم فيها،
فبعث إلى صديق له،
فاقترض منه دقيقاً، فجهزوه بسرعة،
فقال: كيف ذا؟!

قالوا: تنور صالح مُسْجَر فخبزنا فيه،

فقال: ارفعوا،
وأمر بسدِّ بابٍ بينه وبين صالح )) . 

قال الحافظ الذهبي:
لكونه أخذ جائزة المتوكل. 


قلت: 
والأمثلة على رد الإمام أحمد جوائز الخلفاء كثيرة،
وذلك لأنَّه آثر الباقية على الفانية،


فقد قال صالح بن أحمد:

(( قلت لأبي:
إنّ أحمد الدورقيّ أُعطي ألف دينار،

فقال: يا بني
"وَرِزْقُ ربِّك خير وأَبْقى"

(سورة طه: آية 131). 


رحم الله الإمام أحمد فقد حفظ العلم،
وحفظ كرامة العلماء،
فلم يجعل العلم عبثاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

رحم الله الإمام أحمد فقد قال: 

"إذا ذكر الموت هان عليّ كل شيء من أمر الدنيا،

وإنما هو طعام دون طعام،
ولباس دون لباس،
وإنها أيام قلائل،
ما أَعْدِل بالفقر شيئاً" . 



ثم إن الإمام أحمد كان يرفض عطايا شيوخه،
حتى لو كان محتاجاً لها،

فقد روى عبدالله بن أحمد قال:
حدّثني أبي قال: 
((عرض عليّ يزيد بن هارون خمسمائة درهم أو أكثر أو أقل،
فلم أقبل منه.
وأعطى يحيى بن معين، وأبا مسلم المستمليّ فأخذا منه)) . 


قال إسحاق بن راهُويه: 

"كنت أنا وأحمد باليمن عند عبدالرزاق،
وكنت أنا فوق الغرفة وهو أسفل،
وكنتُ إذا جئت إلى موضع اشتريت جارية، 

قال: فاطلعت على أنّ نفقته فنيت،
فعرضت عليه فقلت: إن شئت قرضاً، وإن شئت صلة،

فأبى.
فنظرت فإذا هو ينسج التكك ويبيع وينفق" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كما رفض رحمه الله عطية شيخه عبدالرزاق بن همّام الصنعانيّ
لمَّا كان عنده باليمن، 
مع أنّه كان في أمَسِّ الحاجة إليها . 


كما امتنع عن قبول هدية ابن الجرويّ
ومقدارها ثلاثة آلاف دينار، مع الإلحاح الشديد . 


قلت:
وهذا من تمام توكل الإمام أحمد رحمه الله 
على الخالق الرازق عزَّوجلّ، 

حيث سئل الإمام أحمد عن التوكل فقال:

((قطع الاستشراف بالإياس من الخلق)).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد وصف زهد الإمام أحمد جمع من معاصريه،
من شيوخه وأقرانه وتلاميذه. 

فمن ذلك: 
قال يحيى الشامي: 

"ما رأيتُ أحداً أجمع لكل خير من أحمد،
وقد رأيتُ سفيان بن عيينة ووكيعاً وعدة من العلماء. 
فما رأيت مثل أحمد في:
علمه، وفقهه، وزهده، وورعه" . 


وقال يحيى بن معين: 

"كان في أحمد خصال ما رأيتها في عالم قط، 
كان محدِّثاً، 
وكان حافظاً،
وكان عالماً، 
وكان ورعاً،
وكان زاهداً، 
وكان عاقلاً" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن أجمل ما رأيت في وصف زهد الإمام أحمد 
قول تلميذه: سليمان ابن الأشعث السجستاني
– صاحب السنن –: 

"لقيت مائتين من مشايخ العلم،
فما رأيت مثل أحمد بن حنبل
لم يكن يخوض فيه النَّاس من أمر الدنيا.
فإذا ذُكر العلم تكلم" . 


وقال أبو داود أيضاً: 

"كانت مجالسةُ أحمد بن حنبل مجالسةَ الآخرة.
لا يُذكر فيها شيء من الدنيا.
ما رأيتُ أحمد ذكر الدنيا قط" . 


قلت: 
وأعْظِم بها من شهادة،
من رجل حافظ ثقة مصنِّف دقيق العبارة،
أحد الذين تتلمذوا وأكثروا عن الإمام أحمد،
وعرفه تمام المعرفة. 

وأختم حديثي عن زهد الإمام أحمد
بقول الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى: 

"وقد صنَّف أحمد في الزهد كتاباً حافلاً عظيماً،
لم يُسبق إلى مثله،
ولم يَلْحقه أحدٌ فيه.
والمظنون بل المقطوع به
أنّه إنّما كان يأخذ بما أمكنه منه 
رحمه الله" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

فقه الإمام أحمد: 

الحديث عن فقه الإمام أحمد وتضلّعه في هذا الباب يطول، 
ومن المعلوم أنَّ مذهب الإمام أحمد في الفقه
أحد المذاهب المعتبرة، 
ويعتبر رابع المذاهب المشهورة. 


وقد أقام الإمام أحمد بن حنبل مذهبه الفقهي على خمسة أصول
كما بينها ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله تعالى وهي:


الأول: 
النصوص:
فإذا وجد النّص أفتى بموجبه 
ولم يتلفت إلى ما خالفه ولا من خالفه كائناً من كان. 

الثاني: 
ما أفتى به الصحابة:
فإنَّه إذا وجد لبعضهم فتوى لا يُعرف له مخالف منهم فيها
لم يَعْدُها إلى غيرها. 

الثالث: 
إذا اختلف الصحابة
تخيَّر من أقوالهم ما كان أقربها إلى الكتاب والسنَّة،
ولم يخرج من أقوال الصحابة.
فإن لم يتبيَّن له موافقة أحد الأقوال، 
حكى الخلاف فيها،
ولم يجزم بقول.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الرابع:
الأخذ بالمرسل والحديث الضعيف إذا لم يكن في الباب شيء يدفعه،
وهو الذي رجحه على القياس. 


وقد بيّن الإمام ابن القيم المراد بالحديث الضعيف
الذي يأخذ به الإمام أحمد، 
حينما قال رحمه الله تعالى: 

"وليس المراد بالضعيف عنده الباطل ولا المنكر
ولا ما في روايته متهم بحيث لا يسوغ الذهاب إليه فالعمل به.

بل الحديث الضعيف عنده 
قسيم الصحيح وقسم من أقسام الحسن، 

ولم يكن يقسم الحديث إلى: 
صحيح وحسن وضعيف،
بل إلى: صحيح وضعيف، 

وللضعيف عنده مراتب
فإذا لم يجد في الباب أثراً يدفعه،
ولا قول صاحب، 
ولا إجماع على خلافه،
كان العمل به عنده أولى من القياس. أ هـ".

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الخامس:

إذا لم يكن عند الإمام أحمد في المسألة نص،
ولا قول صحابة، أو أحد منهم،
ولا أثر مرسل أو ضعيف،
عدل إلى الأصل الخامس
وهو: القياس، 
فاستعمله للضرورة . 


ثم قال الإمام ابن القيم:
((فهذه الأصول الخمسة من أصول فتاويه، وعليها مدارها.
وقد يتوقف في الفتوى، لتعارض الأدلة عنده.
أو لإختلاف الصحابة فيها،
أو لعدم إطلاعه فيها على أثر أو قول 
أحد من الصحابة والتابعين. 


وكان يدرس الكراهة والمنع للإفتاء بمسألة
ليس فيها أثر عن السلف،

كما قال لبعض أصحابه: 
إياك أن تتكلم في مسألة ليس لك فيها إمام. 


وكان يسوِّغ من استفتاء فقهاء الحديث وأصحاب مالك، 
ويدل عليهم، 
.....
ويمنع من استفتاء من يُعرض عن الحديث،
ولا يبني مذهبه عليه ولا يسوغ العمل بفتواه...)) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بعد هذا العرض الموجز في أصول مذهب الإمام أحمد 

أقول:

إنَّ الإمام أحمد بن حنبل أحد المحدِّثين البارزين،
جمع من علمه بالحديث ورجاله فقهاً 
استطاع به أن يعرف دلائل النصوص ومراميها. 

فقد قال إسحاق بن راهُويه رحمه الله تعالى: 

"كنت أُجالس بالعراق: 
أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين وأصحابنا،
وكنا نتذاكر الحديث من طريق وطريقين وثلاثة.

فيقول يحيى بن معين من بينهم: 
وطريق كذا.
فأقول: أليس هذا صحَّ بإجماع منَّا؟
فيقولون: نعم. 

فأقول: ما مراده، ما تفسيره، ما فقهه؟! 

فيبقون كلهم إلا أحمد بن حنبل" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد أثنى كثير من العلماء 
على فقه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل
ثناءً عظيماً، 

ومن ذلك ما قاله شيخه عبدالرزاق بن همّام: 

"ما رأيتُ أفقه من أحمد بن حنبل ولا أروع" . 


وقال أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام: 

"انتهى العلم إلى أربعة:
إلى أحمد بن حنبل وهو أفقههم فيه، 
وإلى ابن أبي شيبة وهو أحْفظهم له،
وإلى عليّ بن المدينيّ وهو أعلمهم به،
وإلى يحيى بن معين وهو أكتبهم له" . 

وهذه شهادة جليلة من أبي عبيد 
الذي قال عنه إبراهيم الحربي: 

"رأيتُ أبا عبيد القاسم بن سلام ما مثله
إلا بجبل نُفخ فيه روح" . 

وقال عنه ابن القيم: 

"كان جبلاً نفخ فيه الروح 
علماً وجلالة ونبلاً وأدباً" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كان الإمام الفقيه أبو ثور رحمه الله تعالى
يُفضِّل أحمد بن حنبل على سُفيان الثوري في الفقه والعلم،

حيث قال: 

"أحمد بن حنبل أَعْلم من الثوري وأفقه" . 


لذلك كان أبو ثور يحترم آراء الإمام أحمد ويُفتي بها.
قال المروذي: 

"حضرت أبا ثور وقد سُئل عن مسألة.
فقال: قال أبو عبدالله أحمد بن حنبل شيخنا وإمامنا
فيها كذا وكذا" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال ابن ماكولا: 

"كان أعلم النَّاس بمذاهب الصحابة والتابعين" . 

وقال ابن الجوزيّ يصف فقه أحمد: 

"قد خرج عنه اختيارات بناها على الأحاديث 
بناءً لا يعرفه أكثرهم، 
وخرج من دقيق الفقه ما ليس نراه لأحد منهم، 
وانفرد بما سلموه له من الحفظ، 
وشاركهم وربما زاد على كبارهم" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

الإمام أحمد والجرح والتعديل: 


كان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى
من أئمة الجرح والتعديل،
عارفاً بالرجال وعلل الحديث، 
نقَّاداً بارعاً يُعتمد عليه. 

قال الإمام محمد بن إدريس الشافعي: 

"أنتم أعلم بالحديث والرجال
– يعني: الإمام أحمد –
فإذا كان الحديث الصحيح فأعلموني،
إن شاء يكون كوفياً، أو شاء شامياً
حتى أذهب إليه إن كان صحيحاً" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال أبو حاتم: 

"كان أحمد بن حنبل بارع الفهم لمعرفة الحديث،
لصحيحه وسقيمه،
وتعلَّم الشافعيّ أشياء من معرفة الحديث منه.

وكان الشافعي يقول لأحمد: 
حديث كذا وكذا قويّ الإسناد محفوظ؟
فإذا قال أحمد: نعم.
جعله أصلاً وبنى عليه" . 

وقال الحسن بن محمّد الخلال:
قال عبدالرزاق الصنعاني: 

"رحل إلينا من العراق أربعة من رؤساء الحديث:

الشاذكوني وكان أحفظهم للحديث، 
وابن المدينيّ وكان أعرفهم باختلافه،
ويحيى بن معين وكان أعلمهم بالرجال،

وأحمد بن حنبل وكان أجمعهم لذلك كله" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال أبو يعلى: 

"هو إمام في الجرح والتعديل،
والمعرفة والتعليل، والبيان والتأويل" . 


وقد قسم الإمام الذهبيّ المتكلمين في الرجال إلى ثلاثة أقسام، 
جعل الإمام أحمد في القسم الثالث 
حيث وصف أصحاب هذا القسم بأنهم:
((معتدلون منصفون)) . 


كما قال عنه الحافظ الذهبيّ: 
((سأله جماعة من تلامذته عن الرجال، 
وجوابه بإنصاف، واعتدال، 
وورع في المقال)) . 


قلت:
وكتابيه: ((العلل والرجال)) و((الأسماء والكنى))
يشهدان بتضلع الإمام أحمد في هذا العلم الجليل،
وأنّه وصل إلى منزلة ليست لكثير من الأئمة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

محنة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل: 


ذكرت في بداية حديثي عن الإمام أحمد أنَّه
– رحمه الله تعالى – 
عاش في زمن استقرت فيه الأمور للدولة العباسية.
ولكن ما لبث أن ظهر اعتماد المأمون على الجيش الفارسي
لكي يستطيع التغلب على أخيه الأمين.
وتم له ذلك فعلاً،
ومنذ ذلك الحين بدأ تسرب الأعاجم إلى دار الخلافة.

حتى جاء المعتصم من بعده فاعتمد على الترك
الذين قوي نفوذهم بمرور الزمن. 
حتى جاء اليوم الذي اعتدوا فيه على الخلفاء 
وعاثوا في الأرض الفساد. 
وانقسمت الدولة الأم بعد ذلك انقسامات عديدة. 
كل ذلك بسبب الجهل الشديد 
بمبدأ من أعظم المباديء الإسلامية، 
هو: ((مبدأ الولاء والبراء)). 

وصدق الحق سبحانه وتعالى
حينما قال في محكم التنزيل: 

"لاَّ تَجِدُ قَوماً يُؤمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَاليَومِ الآخِر
يُوَادُّونَ مَن حَادَّ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ 
وَلَو كَانُوا آبَاءَهُم أَو أَبْنَاءَهُم أَو إخوَانَهُم أَو عَشِيرَتَهُم
أُوْلئكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الإيمَانَ 
وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ"

(سورة المجادلة آية 22).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي عصر المأمون، 
استطاع المعتزلة التسلل إلى قلب المأمون، 
وأقنعوه بمسلكهم الفلسفيّ في التفكير الذي نتج عنه:
إنكار صفات الخالق سبحانه وتعالى، 
ومن بينها صفة الكلام، 
ومن ثم دعوة المأمون العلماء إلى القول بخلق القرآن. 


وأراد المأمون أن يحمل النَّاس على ذلك،
إلا أنَّ الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى أبى واستعصم
وثبت على الحق،

في الوقت الذي تراجع فيه كثير من أهل العلم عن قول الحق. 


ثبت الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى في الساحة وحده، 
وآثر الباقية على الفانية، 
وظل صابراً محتسباً،
وأصبح بحق رجلاً بأُمَّة.

فأمر المأمون بضربه وحبسه، 
وحتى مات المأمون.

فأوصى المعتصم من بعده بأن يقول مقالته بخلق القرآن.
ومن ثم بدأ المعتصم ينفذ هذه الوصية،

فضُرب الإمام أحمد بالسِّياط حتى أغمي عليه،
وأهانه أشد الإهانة. 
واستمر حبسه نحواً من ثمانية وعشرين شهراً، 
وقيل بضعة وثلاثين شهراً.

وكان يُصلي وينام والقيد في رجله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي كل يوم يرسل إليه الخليفة المعتصم من يُناظره 
وكان كلام الإمام أحمد واحداً لا يتغيَّر.
حتى غضب عليه المعتصم وهدده وشتمه،
وأمر بالشدة في جلده، وزاد في قيده.
والإمام أحمد صابر محتسب ثابت ثبوت الجبال الرواسي. 

قال أبو شعيب الحراني:
((كنّا مع أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام بباب المعتصم،
وأحمد بن حنبل يُضرب.
قال: فجعل أبو عبيد يقول: 
أيضربُ سيدنا لا صبر؟!
أيضرب سيدنا لا صبر؟! 


قال أبو شعيب: فقلت: 

ضربوا ابن حنبل بالسياط بظلمهم 

بغياً فثُبِّت بالثباتِ الأنورِ 

قال الموفق حين مُدِّد بينهم 

مدَّ الأديم مع الصعيد القررِ 

إنّي أموت ولا أبوء بفجرة 

تُصلى بوائقها محل المفتري)) . 


ثم أطلق سراح الإمام أحمد،
فعاد رحمه الله تعالى إلى التدريس بالمسجد
بعد أن شفاه الله من جراحاته 
إلى أنَّ مات المعتصم.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم تولى الخلافة من بعده ابنه الواثق
الذي أظهر ما أظهر من المحنة والميل إلى ابن أبي داؤد 
– رأس المعتزلة – وأصحابه. 
واشتد الأمر على أهل بغداد.

فمُنع الإمام أحمد من الخروج للدرس والإجتماع للنَّاس. 
فانقطع الإمام أحمد عن التدريس مدة تزيد على خمس سنوات،
حتى توفي الواثق (232هـ). 


ثم تولى الخلافة المتوكل رحمه الله تعالى،
الذي أعاد الحق إلى نصابه،
ونصر الله على يديه السنَّة 
وأعزَّ الله به أهلها،

حتى قيل: 
(( أبو بكر في الردة، 
وعمر بن عبدالعزيز في رده المظالم، 
والمتوكل في إحياء السنَّة وإماتة التجهم )) . 


وأمر المتوكل المحدِّثين بأن يُحدِّثوا بأحاديث الصفات والرؤية.

وقال في ذلك أبو بكر بن الخبازة: 

وبعد فإنّ السنة اليوم أصبحت 

معزَّزة حتى كأن لم تُذلَّلِ 

تصول وتسطو إذا أقيم منارها 

وحط منار الإفك والزور من عَلِ 

وولَّى أخو الإِبداع في الدِّين هارباً 

إلى النَّار يهوى مُدبراً غير مقبلِ 

شفى الله منهم بالخليفة جعفر 

خليفته ذي السنَّة المتوكِّلِ 

خليفة ربي وابن عم نبيِّه 

وخير بني العبَّاس من منهم ولي 

وجامع شمل الدِّين بعد تشتُّتٍ 

وفاري رؤوس المارقين بمنصلِ )

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا ملخص المحنة التي مر بها الإمام أحمد بن حنبل .
وكما نرى فإنَّ الإمام أحمد وقف موقفاً عظيماً 
لا يناله إلا أهل العزم من الرجال المخلصين.

يقول الشيخ أحمد شاكر في موقف الإمام أحمد:

((أما أولوا العزم من الأئمة الهداة، 
فإنهم يأخذون بالعزيمة، 
ويحتملون الأذى ويثبتون،
وفي سبيل الله ما يلقون.

ولو أنهم أخذوا بالتقية، واستساغوا الرخصة
لضل النَّاس من ورائهم 
يقتدون بهم ولا يعلمون أنَّ هذه تقية،

وقد أُتي المسلمون من ضعف علمائهم في مواقف الحق..
لا يُجاملون الملوك والحكام فقط!
بل يُجاملون كل من طلبوا منه نفعاً أو خافوا ضراً
في الحقير والجليل من أمر الدنيا..،

ولقد قال رجل من أئمة هذا العصر المهتدين: 
كأن المسلمين لم يبلغهم من هداية كتابهم
فيما يغشاهم من ظلمات الحوادث 
غير قوله تعالى:
"إِلاَّ أَن تَتَّقُواْ مِنهُم تُقَاةً"))*. 

ثم أصيبوا بجنون التأويل فيما سوى ذلك.." . 

وقف الإمام أحمد هذا الموقف
في الوقت الذي أحجَم فيه عامَّة العلماء عن الحق، 
وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما قال 
في حديث المغيرة بن شعبة رضي الله عنه:

"لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين
حتى يأتيهم أمر الله وهم ظاهرون".

وفي لفظ:
"لا يزال ناس من أمتي يقاتلون على الحق
ظاهرين حتى يأتيهم أمر الله عزَّ وجل" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وبعد أن ثبَّت الله الإمام أحمد على الحق،
نُسب إليه مذهب أهل السنَّة،
لأنَّه صبر على الذب عنها،


يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:

(( وأحمد بن حنبل وإن كان قد اشتهر بإمامة السنَّة 
والصبر في المحنة،
فليس ذلك لأنَّه انفرد بقول، 
أو ابتدع قولاً،
بل لأنَّ السنَّة التي كانت موجودة معروفة قبله، 
علمها ودعا إليها،
وصبر على من امتحنه ليفارقها،

وكان الأئمة قبله قد ماتوا قبل المحنة.

فلما وقعت محنة الجهمية نفاة الصفات في أوائل المئة الثالثة
– على عهد المأمون وأخيه المعتصم ثم الواثق – 
ودعوا النَّاس إلى التجهم وإبطال صفات الله تعالى،
وهو المذهب الذي ذهب إليه متأخروا الرافضة،
وكانوا قد أدخلوا معهم من أدخلوه من ولاة الأمور، 

فلم يوافقهم أهل السنَّة حتى تهددوا بعضهم بالقتل، 
وقيدوا بعضهم، 
وعاقبوهم وأخذوهم بالرهبة والرغبة.

وثبت الإمام أحمد على ذلك الأمر
حتى حبسوه مرة، 
ثم طلبوا أصحابهم لمناظرته،
فانقطعوا معه في المناظرة يوماً بعد يوم...

(وذكر خبر المحنة).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

إلى أن قال ابن تيمية:

((... ثم صارت هذه الأمور سبباً في البحث 
عن مسائل الصفات 
وما فيها من النصوص والأدلة والشبهات
من جانبي المثبتة والنفاة.
وصنَّف النَّاس في ذلك مصنفات.

وأحمد وغيره من علماء السنة والحديث،
ما زالوا يعرفون فساد مذهب الروافض والخوارج 
والقدرية والجهمية والمرجئة.

ولكن بسبب المحنة كثر الكلام، 
ورفع الله قدر هذا الإمام،
فصار إماماً من أئمة السنة وعلماً من أعلامها،
لقيامه بإعلامها وإظهارها، 
وإطلاعه على نصوصها وآثارها،
وبيانه لخفيّ أسرارها،
لا لأنَّه أحدث مقالة أو ابتدع رأياً. 

ولهذا قال بعض شيوخ المغرب:
المذهب لمالك والشافعيّ، 
والظهور لأحمد.

يعني أنَّ مذهب الأئمة في الأصول مذهب واحد،
وهو كما قال )) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال شيخ الإسلام في موضع آخر: 

(... وأحمد إنّما اشتهر أنه إمام أهل السنَّة، 
والصابر على المحنة، 

لما ظهرت محن الجهمية الذين ينفون صفات الله تعالى،
ويقولون إن الله لا يُرى في الآخرة،
وأنَّ القرآن ليس هو كلام الله،
بل هو مخلوق من المخلوقات،
وأنَّه تعالى ليس فوق السموات، 
وأنَّ محمداً لم يعرج إلى الله، 
وأضلوا بعض ولاة الأمر، 
فامتحنوا الناس بالرغبة والرهبة،
فمن الناس من أجابهم – رغبة – 
ومن الناس من أجابهم – رهبة – 
ومنهم من اختفى فلم يظهر لهم. 
وصار من لم يُحبهم قطعوا رزقه وعزلوه عن ولايته،
وإن كان أسيراً لم يفكوه ولم يقبلوا شهادته،
وربما قتلوه أو حبسوه. 

والمحنة مشهورة معروفة، كانت في:
إمارة المأمون، والمعتصم، والواثق.
ثم رفعها المتوكل،
فثبَّت الله الإمام أحمد
فلم يوافقهم على تعطيل صفات الله تعالى،
وناظرهم في العلم فقطعهم، 
وعذَّبوه فصبر على عذابهم،
فجعله الله من الأئمة الذين يهدون بأمره.

كما قال تعالى: 

"وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُم أَئِمَّةَ يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا
لَمَّا صَبَرُواْ وَكَانُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ". 


فمن أُعطى الصبر واليقين: 
جعله الله إماماً في الدين.


وما تكلم به من السنَّة فإنما أضيف له 
لكونه أظهره وأبداه لا لكونه أنشأه وابتدأه.

وإلا فالسُّنَّة سنَّة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،
فأصدق الكلام كلام الله،
وخير الهدي هدي محمد بن عبدالله 
صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وما قاله الإمام أحمد هو قول الأئمة قبله،
كمالك والثوري، والأوزاعي، وحماد بن زيد، وحمَّاد بن سلمة،

وقول التابعين قبل هؤلاء، 
وقول الصحابة 
الذين أخذوه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،

وأحاديث السُّنَّة معروفة في الصحيحين وغيرهما 
من كتب الإسلام. 


والنقل عن أحمد وغيره من أئمة السنة متواتر 
بإثبات صفات الله تعالى،
وهؤلاء متبعون في ذلك ما تواتر
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .


فأما أنَّ المسلمين يثبتون عقيدتهم في أصول الدين بقوله 
– أي: بقول الإمام أحمد –
أو بقول غيره من العلماء،
فهذا لا يقوله إلا جاهل ) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا الثبات العظيم الذي ثبته
الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى،

جعل علماء عصره يثنون عليه ثناءاً كثيراً
لشدة إعجابهم به
ولاعترافهم بشجاعته وقُدرته.

وإليك ثناء بعض منهم:

قال إسحاق بن راهُويه: 

"لولا أحمد 
وبَذْل نفسه لما بذلها 
لذهب الإسلام" . 


وحينما عوتب يحيى بن معين في المحنة، قال: 

"أراد النَّاس منَّا أن نكون مثل أحمد بن حنبل،
لا والله لا نقدر على أحمد 
ولا على طريق أحمد" . 


وعندما قيل لبشر بن الحارث 
يوم ضرب الإمام أحمد: 

(( قد وجب عليك أن تتكلم!
قال: تريدون منّي مقام الانبياء؟!
ليس هذا عندي. 
حفظ الله أحمد من بين يديه ومن خلفه )) .

وقال رحمه الله بعدما ضرب أحمد: 

"لقد أُدْخل الكير فخرج ذهبة حمراء" . 


وما أجمل ما قاله الإمام عليّ بن المدينيّ
واصفاً ثبات أحمد: 

"أيَّد الله هذا الدين برجلين لا ثالث لهما:

أبو بكر الصديق يوم الردة، 
وأحمد بن حنبل يوم المحنة" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

آثار الإمام أحمد: 


كان الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى لشدَّة ورعه وتمسكه بالأثر،
يكره تدوين الكتب، 
لأنَّه من النَّاس أن يعتمدوا على ذلك المعين الصافي، 
والمنهل العذب الذي:
"لاَّ يَأتِيهِ البَاطِلُ مِن بَينِ يَدَيهِ وَلاَ مِن خَلْفِهِ
تَنزِيلٌ مِّن حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ"
(سورة فصلت آية 42). 

كما يعتمدوا على سنَّة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
قال تعالى: 

"وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الهَوَى، 
إِن هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَى" 
(سورة النجم آية 3 و4). 


وقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"إنّي قد تركتُ فيكم ما إن اعتصمتم به،
فلن تضلوا أبداً:
كتاب الله وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم" . 


وكان الإمام أحمد يُربِّي تلاميذه على هذا الاتجاه، 

فقد قال عثمان بن سعيد:
قال لي أحمد بن حنبل:
( لا تنظر في: كتب أبي عبيد، 
ولا فيما وضع إسحاق، ولا سُفيان،
ولا الشافعي، ولا مالك، 
وعليك بالأصل ) . 


وقال ابن هانئ: 
سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن كُتب أبي ثور؟ 

وقال: ((عليكم بالحديث)) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ولكنّ الله سبحانه وتعالى حفظ لنا شيئاً كثيراً 
من مسائل الإمام أحمد،

قال ابن الجوزي رحمه الله: 

"وكان ينهى الناس عن كتابة كلامه، 
فنظر الله إلى حسن قصده 
فنقلت ألفاظه وحفظت. 

فقلَّ أن تقع مسألة إلا وله فيها نص من الفروع والأصول، 
وربما عدمت في تلك المسألة نصوص الفقهاء 
الذين صنَّفوا وجمعوا" . 


وقال ابن القيم الجوزية: 

"وكان أحمد شديد الكراهة لتصنيف الكتب،
وكان يُحِبُّ تجريد الحديث ويكره أن يُكتَب كلامه،
ويشتدُّ عليه جداً.

فعلم الله حسن نيته وقصده،
فكُتِب من كلامه وفتواه أكثر من ثلاثين سفراً، 
ومنَّ الله سبحانه وتعالى علينا بأكثرها،
فلم يفتنا منها إلا القليل.

وجمع الخلال نصوصه في الجامع الكبير فبلغ نحو: 
عشرين سفراً أو أكثر،

ورويت فتاواه ومسائله وحُدِّث بها قرناً بعد قرن،
فصارت إماماً وقدوة لأهل السنَّة على اختلاف طبقاتهم، 

حتى أنَّ المخالفين لمذهبه بالاجتهاد والمقلِّدين لغيره،
يُعظِّمُون نصوصه وفتاواه، 
ويَعْرفون لها حقها وقربها 
من النصوص وفتاوى الصحابة" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن آثار الإمام أحمد: 

1 – المسند: 

وقد تساءل ابنه عبدالله بن أحمد:
كيف يكره أبوه وضع الكتب وقد عمل المسند؟!

فأجابه الإمام أحمد:

((عملتُ هذا الكتاب إماماً، 
إذا اختلف النَّاسُ في سنةٍ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
رُجِع إليه)) . 


وصدق الإمام أحمد رحمه الله 
فإنَّ هذا الكتاب الجليل من أكبر كتب السنَّة التي وصلت إلينا،
وأعظمها نفعاً، وأغرزها مادة، 


وقد قال أبو موسى محمد بن أبي بكر المديني: 

"هذا الكتاب أصل كبير، 
ومرجع وثيق لأصحاب الحديث.
انتقى من أحاديث كثيرة، ومسموعات وافرة،
فجُعل إماماً ومعتمداً،
وعند التنازع ملجاً ومستنداً" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

طريقة ترتيبه: 

المسانيد هي: الكتب التي جمع فيها مؤلفوها 
أحاديث كل صحابي على حده،
بدون النظر إلى موضوعات هذه الأحاديث. 

قال الصنعاني: 

"وشرط أهلها – أي: أهل المسانيد –
أن يُفْرِدوا أحاديث كل صحابي على حده
– بكسر المهملة – ...". 


ثم قال: 

"من غير نظر إلى الأبواب التي تلائم الحديث،
كما يصنعه غيرهم من المؤلفين على الكتب والأبواب،
ويستقصون جميع حديث ذلك الصحابي كله" . 


قلت: 
وهذا ما عمله الإمام أحمد في مسنده،
حيث أفرد أحاديث كل صحابي على حده،
من غير نظرٍ إلى موضوعاتها.
فقد تجد حديثاً في غسل الجمعة، 
ثم يُتبعه بحديث في حكم لبس الحرير،
ثم يتبعه بحديث في المواريث... وهكذا .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقد رتَّب الإمام أحمد مسنده 
بطريقة لم يُسبق إليها، وهي : 

1- بدأ بمسانيد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة.
في الجزء الأول من: (ص2) إلى (ص196). 

2- ثم مسانيد: عبدالرحمن بن أبي بكر، وزيد بن خارجة،
والحارث بن خزمة، ثم سعد مولى أبي بكر.
في الجزء الأول من: (ص197) إلى (ص199). 

3- مسانيد أهل البيت رضي الله عنهم.
في الجزء الأول من: (ص199) إلى (ص206). 

4- مسانيد بني هاشم رضي الله عنهم.
في الجزء الأول من: (ص206) إلى (ص374). 

5- مسانيد المشهورين من الصحابة.
في الجزء الأول من: (ص374) إلى نهايته،
والجزء الثاني كله، والجزء الثالث إلى (ص400). 


6- مسند المكيين:
في الجزء الثالث من: (ص400) إلى نهاية الجزء. 


7- مسند المدنيين:
في الجزء الرابع من: (ص2) إلى (ص88). 


8- مسند الشاميين: 
في الجزء الرابع من: (ص88) إلى (ص239). 


9- مسند الكوفيين: 
في الجزء الرابع من: (ص239) إلى (ص419). 


10- مسند البصريين:
في الجزء الرابع من: (ص419) إلى نهايته،
ومن بداية الجزء الخامس إلى (ص113). 


11- مسند الأنصار: 
في الجزء الخامس من: (ص113) إلى نهايته، 
وفي الجزء السادس من: أوله إلى (ص29). 


12- مسند النساء:
في الجزء السادس من: (ص29) إلى (ص382).
ومن: (ص402) إلى آخر الجزء السادس. 


13- مسند القبائل:
في الجزء السادس من: (ص283) إلى (ص403).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا الأسلوب من الترتيب للمسند يُكلِّف الباحث
جهداً وعناءً للبحث عن حديث واحد،

لهذا قال الحافظ ابن عساكر رحمه الله تعالى: 

"ومع جلالة قدر هذا الكتاب، وحُسْن موقعه عند ذوي الألباب، 
فالوقوف على المقصود منه مُتعسِّر،
والظفر بالمطلوب منه بغير تعب مُتعذِّر، 
لأنَّه غير مُرتَّب على أبواب السنن، 
ولا مهذَّب على حروف المعجم لتقريب السنن،

وإنَّما هو مجموع على مسانيد الرواة من الرجال والنساء، 
لا يسلم من طَلَب منه حديثاً من نوع من الملل والعناء،
إذ قد خلط فيه بين أحاديث الشاميين والمدنيين،
ولم يحصل التمييز في جميعه بين روايات الكوفيين والبصريين،
بل قد امتزج في بعضه
أحاديث الرجال بأحاديث النسوان..." .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عدد الصحابة في المسند: 

بيَّن أبو موسى المديني في خصائص المسند 
أنَّ عدد الصحابة في مسند الإمام أحمد: 
((سبعمائة رجل)) .

بينما ذكر الجزريّ عن أبي موسى المديني
أنَّ عدد الصحابة: نحو سبعمائة رجل،
ومن الناس مائة ونيف، 

ثم قال: ((قد عددتهم لمَّا أفردتهم في كتابي المسند 
فبلغوا: ستمائة ونيفاً وتسعين 
سوى النساء الصحابيات.

وعددت النساء الصحابيات فبلغن: ستاً وتسعين.

واشتمل المسند على نحو: ثمانمائة من الصحابة،
سوى ما فيه ممَّن لم يسم من الأبناء والمبهمات وغيرهم)) . 


وبلغ عدد الصحابة في مسند أحمد بن حنبل 
على حسب فهرس الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني
الذي وضعه المكتب الإسلامي في مقدمة الجزء الأول للمسند:

(( أربعة وتسعمائة صحابي،
بمن فيهم من النساء
أو الذين لم ترد تسميتهم )) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عدد أحاديث المسند: 


اُختلف في عدد أحاديث مسند الإمام أحمد اختلافاً كثيراً،
فمن قائل: بأنَّه ثلاثون ألف حديث ، 
ومن قائل: بأنَّه أربعون ألف حديث .


ويقول الحافظ ابن عساكر: 
((والكتاب كبير العدد والحجم، 
مشهور عند أرباب العلم،
تبلغ عدد أحاديثه: ثلاثين ألفاً سوى المعاد، 
وغير ما ألْحق به ابن عبدالله من عالي الإسناد)) . 


ويقول الأستاذ أحمد شاكر:
((هو على اليقين أكثر من ثلاثين ألفاً، 
وقد لا يبلغ الأربعين ألفاً)) . 


وقد قام أخي الفاضل: 
عادل عبدالشكور الزرقي بترقيم أحاديث المسند حديثاً حديثاً،
وبلغ عدد الأحاديث على حسب ترقيمه:
(27517) حديثاً، مع المكرر. 


وبلغ عدد زوائد عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل:
(642) حديثاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

انتقاء المسند: 

انتقى الإمام أحمد مسنده من عدد كبير من الأحاديث النبوية
التي وقف عليها.
وجاء نتيجة عملٍ شاق، ورحلاتٍ طويلة وبعيدة، 
لاقى فيها ما لاقى من التعب والإجهاد والتنقل،
والسهر ليالٍ طوال:

نسأل الله عزَّ وجلَّ أن يرفعه
بكل حرف من حروف مسنده درجات. 

قال عبدالله بن الإمام أحمد:
((خرَّج أبي المسند من سبعمائة ألف حديث)) . 


وقال حنبل بن إسحاق: 

"جمعنا عمي – يعني الإمام أحمد – لي ولصالح ولعبدالله، 
وقرأ علينا المسند وما سمعه منه – يعني تاماً – غيرنا.

وقال لنا: 
إنَّ هذا الكتاب
قد جمعته وانتقيته من أكثر من سبعمائة وخمسين ألفاً، 
فما اختلف فيه المسلمون من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فارجعوا إليه،
فإن كان فيه وإلا ليس بحجة" . 

قال الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية: 

"هذه الحكاية قد ذكرها حنبل في تاريخه،
وهي صحيحة بلا شك" . 


مناقشة العبارة السابقة: 

تأمل قول الإمام أحمد بن حنبل السابق:
((فإن كان فيه وإلا ليس بحجَّة)). 

فماذا يقصد الإمام أحمد بقوله هذا؟! 

يجيب على هذا التساؤل ابن الجزريّ رحمه الله فيقول:
((يريد أصول الأحاديث، 
وهو صحيح فإنّه ما من حديث غالباً 
إلا وله أصل في هذا المسند،
والله أعلم)) . 


وقال ابن قيم الجوزية: 

((وقد استشكل بعض الحفاظ هذا من أحمد وقال:
في الصحيحين أحاديث ليست في المسند.

وأجيب عن هذا بأنَّ تلك الألفاظ بعينها
وإن خلا المسند عنها فلها فيه أصول، ونظائر، وشواهد.

وأما أن يكون متن صحيح لا مطعن فيه
ليس له في المسند أصل ولا نظير
فلا يكاد يوجد البتة)) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شرط الإمام أحمد في المسند: 


قبل أن أبدأ بشرط الإمام أحمد في مسنده،
أود أن أذكر شرط أهل المسانيد عموماً،
لكي تتضح لنا الصورة. 


يقول الحافظ ابن الصلاح: 

"فهذه عادتهم – أي: أصحاب المسانيد –
أن يُخرجوا في مسند كل صحابي ما رووه من حديثه،
غير متقيدين بأن يكون حديثاً محتجاً به" . 


ويقول النوويّ: 

"وأما مسند أحمد بن حنبل، وأبي داود الطيالسي،
وغيرهما من المسانيد،
فلا تلتحق بالأصول الخمسة، 
وما أشبهها في الاحتجاج بها، 
والركون إلى ما فيها" . 


ويعلل السيوطيّ ذلك بقوله: 

"لأنَّ المصنَّف على الأبواب
إنّما يورد أصح ما فيه ليصلح للاحتجاج" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وقال العراقي في ألفيته: 

((ودونها في رُتْبَة ما جُعلا 

على المسانيد فيدعى الجَفْلاَ 

كمُسْند الطيالسي وأحمدا 

وَعَدَّه الدارميِّ انتُقدا)) 


ويقول السخاويّ في شرحه لهذه الأبيات: 

"ودونها في رتبة، 
أي: رتبة الاحتجاج الذي هو أصل بقية المبوبين،
ما جعلا على المسانيد التي موضوعها 
جعل حديث كل صحابي على حده،
من غير تقييد بالمحتج به" . 


والخلاصة في ذلك:

أنَّ أهل المسانيد عموماً،
لا يشترطون الرواية عن من يُحتج به فقط،
بل يرون حديث من لا يُحتج به أيضاً.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

والآن أعود لمسند الإمام أحمد فأقول: 
هل هذا هو شرط الإمام أحمد في مسنده؟ 


وللإجابة على هذا السؤال أقول:
إنّ هذا ليس على إطلاقه،
بل ثبت لدينا أنَّ الإمام أحمد قام بتنقيح المسند من كثير من الرجال
الذين يرى عدم الاحتجاج بحديثهم، 


وقال ابن المديني:
((أخبرنا ابن الحصين بإسناده: حدَّثنا عبدالله، حدَّثني عثمان بن أبي شيبة، 
حدَّثنا جرير، عن محمد بن سالم، عن أبي إسحاق، عن عاصم بن ضمرة،
عن عليّ رضي الله عنه قال: 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"فيما سقت السماء العشر،
وما يُسقى بالغرب والدالية ففيه نصف العشر".


قال أبو عبدالرحمن – يعني: عبدالله بن أحمد – 
فحدَّثتُ أبي بحديث عثمان عن جرير فأنكره جداً، 
وكان أبي لا يُحدِّثنا عن محمد بن سالم لضعفه عنده،
وإنكاره حديثه)) . 


كما ضرب الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى 
على حديث عمرو بن خالد وغيره . 


نتيجة لهذه الأمثلة وما يشبهها ظن أبو موسى المدينيّ 
أنَّ الإمام أحمد لم يورد في مسنده إلا ما صح عنده، 


لذلك قال رحمه الله:
((ولم يُخرِّج إلا عمن ثبت عنده صدقه وديانته، 
دون من طعن في أمانته)) . 


وقال أيضا: 
((ومن الدليل على أنَّ ما أودعه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله تعالى في مسنده
قد احتاط فيه إسناداً ومتناً ولم يُورد فيه إلا ما صح عنده)) 
ثم ساق بعض الأدلة التي ذكرت آنفاً. 


قلت:
وهذا غير مسلَّم به لأبي موسى المدينيّ، 
حيث أنَّ مُسْنَد الإمام أحمد
يحتوي على عدد لا بأس به من الأحاديث الضعيفة، 
بلغت في نهاية تحقيقه للمجلد الخامس عشر:
(7246) حديثاً صحيحاً وحسناً، 
و(853) حديثاً ضعيفاً . 



وقد ناقش الإمام ابن قيم الجوزية رحمه الله تعالى 
رأى المدينيّ بشيء من التفصيل،
في معرض الرد على من قال:
بأن كل ما سكت عنه أحمد في المسند فهو صحيح عنده،


فقال رحمه الله تعالى:


((فإنَّ هذه المقدِّمة لا مُستند لها البتَّة،
بل أهل الحديث كلهم على خلافها.
والإمام أحمد لم يشترط في مسنده الصحيح ولا التزمه. 
وفي مسنده عدة أحاديث سئل هو عنها فضعفها بعينها وأنكرها 

كما روى حديث العلاء بن عبدالرحمن، عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة يرفعه:
إذا كان النصف من شعبان
فأمسكوا عن الصيام حتى يكون رمضان . 


وقال حرب: سمعت أحمد يقول: هذا حديث منكر،
ولم يُحدِّث العلاء بحديث أنكر من هذا. 
وكان عبدالرحمن بن مهدي لا يُحدِّث به))

ثم ساق ابن القيم أمثلة كثيرة من هذا النوع،

إلى أن قال:

((وهذا بابٌ واسعٌ لو تتبعناه لجاء كتاباً كبيراً 
والمقصود أنَّه ليس كل ما رواه وسكت عنه يكون صحيحاً عنده،
حتى لو كان صحيحاً عنده وخالفه غيره في تصحيحه 
لم يكن قوله حجة على نظيره.

وبهذا يُعْرف وهم الحافظ أبي موسى المديني في قوله:
إنَّ ما خرَّجه الإمام أحمد في مسنده فهو صحيح عنده.


فإنَّ أحمد لم يقل ذلك قط 
ولا قال ما يدل عليه 
بل قال ما يدل على خلاف ذلك)) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

درجة أحاديث المسند: 


قال ابن حجر: 

"ومسند أحمد ادعى قوم فيه الصحة، كذا في شيوخه،
وصنَّف الحافظ أبو موسى المديني في ذلك تصنيفاً.

والحق أنَّ أحاديثه غالبها جياد، 
والضعاف منها إنَّما يُوردها للمتابعات،
وفيه القليل من الضعاف الغرائب الأفراد،
أخرجها ثم صار يضرب عليها شيئاً فشيئاً 
وبقي منها بعده بقية" . 



وقال أيضاً: 

((ليس في المسند حديث لا أصل له إلا: 
ثلاثة أحاديث أو أربعة، 
منها حديث: عبدالرحمن بن عوف أنَّه يدخل الجنة زحفاً. 
قال: والاعتذار عنه: 

أنّه ممَّا أمر أحمد بالضرب عليه فترك سهواً،
أو ضرب وكتب من تحت الضرب)) . 



كما قال السخاويّ: 

((والحق أنَّ فيه أحاديث كثيرة ضعيفة، 
وبعضها أشدُّ في الضعف من بعض، 
حتى أنَّ ابن الجوزي أدْخل كثيراً منها في موضوعاته،
ولكن قد تعقبه في بعضها الشارح
– يعني: نفسه – 
وفي سائرها شيخنا 
– يعني: ابن حجر العسقلاني –،

وحقق كما سمعته منه نفس الوضع عن جميع أحاديثه،
وأنَّه أَحْسن انتقاء وتحريراً من الكتب التي لم تلتزم الصحة في جمعها. 

وقال: ليست الأحاديث الزائدة فيه على ما في الصحيحين 
بأكثر ضعفاً 
من الأحاديث الزائدة في سنن أبي داود والترمذي وغيرهما)) . 


ومن جهة أخرى
بيَّن الحافظ العراقي رحمه الله تعالى:

أنَّ بعض هذه الموضوعات 
من زيادات عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل فقال:


((ولعبدالله بن أحمد في المسند أيضاً زيادات فيها الضعيف والموضوع. 

فمن الموضوع: حديث سعد بن مالك،
وحديث ابن عمر في: سد الأبواب إلا باب علي .
ذكرهما ابن الجوزيّ في الموضوعات،
وقال: إنَّهما من وضع الرافضة)) . 


الخلاصة: 

الخلاصة التي تترجَّح بعد هذا العرض:
أنَّ في المسند أحاديث ضعيفة، 

وما كان فيه من حديث موضوع 
فهو ممَّا أمر الإمام أحمد بالضرب عليه،
ولكن غُفِل عنه أو كُتب بعد الضرب،

أو من زوائد عبدالله ابن الإمام أحمد. 

أما الحديث الضعيف 
فغالبه من الحديث الذي يَنْجبر بغيره، 

والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

رواة المسند: 


الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى
لم يُسْمِع المسند كاملاً إلا لثلاثة رجال وهم: 

1- صالح بن أحمد بن حنبل. 

2- عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل. 

3- حنبل بن إسحاق. 


ولم ينقل المسند إلينا كاملاً إلا:
عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل: 
ورواه عن عبدالله بن أحمد مجموعة منهم: 

1- أبو بكر أحمد بن جعفر القطيعيّ،
وهو أشهر رواة المسند عن عبدالله. 

2- أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمَّد بن عمر بن أبان العبديّ اللنبانيّ،
سمع المسند كاملاً من ابن الإمام أحمد . 

3- أبو عليّ بن الصَّوَّاف. 
وسمع منه كثيراً من المسند: الحافظ أبو نُعيم الأصبهاني . 

قال الدارقطني:
((ما رأت عينيَّ مثل أبي عليّ بن الصواف))، 

وقال ابن أبي الفوارس:
((كان أبو عليّ ثقة مأموناً)) . 

ورواه عن أبي بكر مجموعة من الرواة منهم: 

1- أبو عبدالله الحاكم . 

2- أبو محمد عبدالله بن محمد بن عبدالمؤمن،
وعنه يرويه حافظ المغرب: ابن عبدالبر القرطبيّ . 

3- أبو القاسم عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله الوهرانيّ، 
وعنه يرويه:
ابن عبدالبر، وأبو القاسم الطرابلسي . 


4- أبو عليّ الحسن بن عليّ بن المُذَّهب التميميّ.
وهو: ((آخر من روى المسند كاملاً عن القطيعيّ
– سوى نَزْر قليل منه أسقط من النسخ)) 
. وهو أشهر الرواة عن القطيعي. 

5- أبو محمد الجوهريّ،
وهو خاتمة أصحاب القطيعيّ.
حدَّث عن القطيعي بمسند العشرة،
ومسند أهل البيت من المسند .

قال الخطيب البغداديّ:
((كان ثقة أميناً، كتبنا عنه)) . 

قلت: 

ولقد وصل إلينا المسند برواية:
((هبة الله بن محمَّد بن عبدالواحد بن الحُصَيْن،
عن الحسن بن عليّ التميميّ، 
عن أبي بكر أحمد بن جعفر القطيعيّ، 
عن عبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل، 
عن أبيه أحمد بن حنبل)). 

وهذه هي أشهر روايات المسند .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عناية العلماء بالمسند: 


سبق أن ذكرت أنَّ مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل 
ديوان عظيم من دواوين السنَّة النبوية،

يحتوي على مادة علمية كبيرة 
من أحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

ولكنَّ الطريقة التي تم فيها ترتيب الكتاب، طريقة متعبة،
تأخذ جهد الإنسان ووقته، 

وقد أحس بهذا قديماً الحافظ الذهبيّ رحمه الله تعالى،
وتمنَّى أن يُعاد إخراج الكتاب بصورة أفضل، فقال: 

"فلعلَّ الله يُقيِّض لهذا الديوان العظيم من يُرتبه ويُهذبه،
ويحذف ما كُرٍّر فيه، ويُصلح ما تصحف،
ويوضح حال كثير من رجاله،
ويُنبِّه على مرسله،
ويُوهن ما ينبغي من مناكيره،
ويُرتب الصحابة على المعجم،
وكذلك أصحابهم على المعجم،
ويرمز على رؤوس الحديث بأسماء الكتب الستة،
وإنَّ رتبه على الأبواب فحسن جميل.

ولولا أنَّي قد عجزت عن ذلك لضعف البصر،
وعدم النية، وقرب الرحيل، لعملت ذلك" . 


ويقول الشيخ أحمد شاكر في وصفَ المسند: 

"فوجدته بحراً لا ساحل له، ونوراً يستضاء به،
ولكن تنقطع الأعناق دونه،
بأنه رُتب على مسانيد الصحابة، 
وجُمعت فيه أحاديث كل صحابي متتالية دون ترتيب،
فلا يكاد يفيد منه إلا من حفظه،
كما كان القدماء الأولون يحفظون،
وهيهات، وأنَّى لنا ذلك.." . 


وقد انتبه لهذا عدد من علماء الأمة 
فعملوا على إعادة إخراجه ليسهل البحث فيه،
ومن هذه الأعمال: 

1- ترتيب أسماء الصحابة الذين أخرج حديثهم أحمد في المسند
على ترتيب المعجم
لأبي القاسم عليّ بن الحسن بن هبة الله بن عساكر، 
المتوفى سنة (571هـ). 

في هذا الكتاب رتب الحافظ ابن عساكر أسماء الصحابة ترتيباً هجائياً،
وبيَّن أمام كل صحابي موقع حديثه في المسند . 


2- قام الحافظ أبو بكر محمد بن عبدالله بن المحب الصامت، بترتيب المسند على معجم الصحابة،
ورتب الرواة كذلك، كترتيب كتاب الأطراف. 

قال الجزريّ:
((تعب فيه تعباً كثيراً)) . 


3- استفاد الحافظ عماد الدين إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير، 
المتوفى سنة (774هـ) من الكتاب السابق،

وأضاف إليه أحاديث الكتب الستة، ومعجم الطبراني الكبير،
ومسند البزار، ومسند أبي يعلى الموصلي.
ورتبه على طريقة الكتاب السابق.

قال الجزريّ يصف عمل ابن كثير: 

"وأجهد نفسه كثيراً وتعب فيه تعباً عظيماً،
فجاء لا نظير له في العالم،
وأكمله إلا بعض مسند أبي هريرة،
فإنَّه مات قبل أن يكمله،
إنه عوجل بكف بصره" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

4- ترتيب مسند أحمد على حروف المعجم
لأبي بكر محمد بن عبدالله بن عمر المقدسيّ الحنبليّ
المتوفى سنة (820هـ) . 


5- الكواكب الدراريّ في ترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد
على أبواب البخاريّ.
لعلّي بن الحسين بن زكبون، 
المتوفي سنة (837هـ) . 


6- وضع الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني
المتوفى سنة (852هـ)
كتاباً في أطراف المسند سمَّاه:

((أطراف المسند المعتلي بأطراف المسند الحنبلي، 
في مجلدين.
أفرده ابن حجر من كتابه المسمَّى:
((إتحاف المهرة بأطراف العشرة)) .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

كتب حول المسند: 


1- خصائص المسند.
لأبي موسى المديني،
المتوفى سنة (557هـ). 

2- المصعد الأحمد في ختم مسند الإمام أحمد،
لشمس الدين الجزريّ. 
المتوفى سنة (833هـ).
وحقق هذين الكتابين الشيخ أحمد شاكر
في مقدمة تحقيقه للمسند. 



ومن الكتب التي ألفت في الذبِّ عن مسند أحمد: 


1- القول المسدَّد في الذب عن مسند الإمام أحمد.
لابن حجر
المتوفى سنة (852هـ)، طبع عدة طبعات. 


2- الذيل الممهَّد. لجلال الدين السيوطي. 
المتوفى سنة (911هـ) . 


3- ذيل القول المسدد. لمحمد صبغة الله المدراسيّ.
كتبه عام (1281هـ) وهو مطبوع.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

وفي زوائد مسند الإمام أحمد: 

ألف الحافظ علي بن أبي بكر الهيثميّ 
كتاباً في زوائد المسند أسماه:
((غاية المقصد في زوائد المسند)).


وقد كان الحافظ الهيثمي قد ألف كتباً مفردة في:
زوائد مسند أبي يعلى الموصلي.
ومعاجم الطبراني الثلاثة،


فأشار عليه شيخه:
الحافظ العراقي بأن يجمع هذه الكتب في مؤلف واحد.
ويحذف أسانيدها، ويرتبها على الأبواب.


فعمل الحافظ الهيثمي رحمه الله تعالى كتابه الجليل: 
((مجمع الزوائد، ومنبع الفوائد)) .
وهو كتاب مطبوع ومتداول. 


وفي رجال المسند: 

قال شمس الدين الجزريّ: 

"وأمَّا رجال المسند:
فما لم يكن في تهذيب الكمال،
أفرده المحدِّث الحافظ:
شمس الدين محمَّد بن المحبّ ،

وما فاته فإني استدركتُه وأضفتُه إليه في كتاب سميته:
(المقصد الأحمد، في رجال مسند أحمد).

وقد تَلَفَ بعضه في الفتنة،
فكتبته بعد ذلك مختصراً" .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

شروحه ومختصراته: 


1- ثلاثيات المسند:
أخرج أكثرها الحافظ محب الدين المقدسي. 
المتوفى سنة (613هـ)

وقد شرح هذه الثلاثيات العلامة محمَّد السفارينيّ رحمه الله تعالى.
وطبع الكتاب في دمشق سنة (1380هـ). 


2- عقود الزبرجد على مسند الإمام أحمد.
لجلال الدين السيوطيّ رحمه الله تعالى،
وهو عبارة عن شرح لغويّ . 


3- صنَّف زين الدين عمر بن أحمد الشماع الحلبي
مختصراً للمسند أسماه
((الدُّر المنتقد من مسند أحمد)) . 


4- ذكر حاجي خليفة أنَّ أبا الحسن بن عبدالهادي السندي
صنَّف شرحاً كبيراً لمسند الإمام أحمد 
جاء في خمسين كراسة .

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

عناية العلماء المعاصرين بالمسند: 
 
أولاً: 
عمل الشيخ أحمد البنا رحمه الله تعالى كتاباً أسماه:
 ((الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد الشيباني)). 

عمل على ترتيب المسند على حسب الأبواب،
 كما حذف سلاسل الإسناد مكتفياً بذكر اسم الصحابي على الأغلب.

 وقد شرح رحمه الله تعالى عمله في الأحاديث المكررة، 
وبيَّن: أنَّه إذا جاء الحديث من عدة طرق لصحابي واحد
 اكتفى بذكر أصحها إسناداً، 
وحذف الباقي إلا أن يكون فيه زيادة فائدة، 

فإنَّه يُثبتها في مكانها اللائق. 
ويقول: ((وفي رواية كذا وكذا)) 
وإذا كانت الزيادة كبيرة أو لا تصلح أن توضع بهذا الشكل 
قال في نهاية الحديث:
 (وعنه في أخرى، أو: وعنه من طريق آخر بنحوه).
 هذا إذا كان الصحابيّ واحداً. 


أما إذا كان الحديث مروياً عن غير واحدٍ من الصحابة
 فإنَّه يُثبت الأصح إسناداً، 
وإذا كان في الحديث الآخر أحكامٌ زائدة فإنه يُثبت الحديث، 
ويُشير إلى البقية بقوله: 
((وعن فلان من الصحابة مثله)) 
وهو بذلك قد استوعب أحاديث المسند جميعها . 


ثم ذيَّل الشيخ البناء الكتاب بشرح لطيف موجز أسماه:
 ((بلوغ الأماني من أسرار الفتح الرباني)).
 أثبت فيه أسانيد الأحاديث، وخرَّجها بإيجاز، 
ونقل أحكام العلماء عليها من تصحيح أو تضعيف،
 كما شرح غريب اللغة وبين أبرز الفوائد المستمدة من الحديث. 


فخرج الكتاب بصورة جيدة ومفيدة جداً سهَّل للباحثين،
 وطلبة العلم الاستفادة من هذا الكتاب الجليل. 


وقد ظهر الكتاب بأربعةٍ وعشرين جزءاً،
 بدأه بـ: ((كتاب التوحيد)) ثم: ((كتاب الإيمان والإسلام)) 
ثم: ((كتاب القدر)) ثم: ((كتاب العلم))
 ثم: ((كتاب الاعتصام بالكتاب والسنة)) 
ثم: ((كتاب الطهارة))..
 وهكذا، ختمه بـ: ((أبواب ذكر النَّار والجنَّة وما جاء فيهما)). 


ولكن الشيخ أحمد البناء توفي رحمه الله تعالى ولمَّا يُكمل كتابه: 
((بلوغ الأماني من أسرار الفتح الرباني))، 
حيث وصل إلى الجزء الثاني والعشرين)) . 


فجاء من بعده الشيخ محمد بحيري وأكمل الجزء الثاني والعشرين 
بنفس طريقة البنا رحمه الله.

 ثم كُوِّنت لجنة من أبناء الشيخ البنا مع الأستاذ حامد إبراهيم،
 ومحمد الحسيني، والشيخ التيجاني، 
فأكملوا الجزء الثالث والعشرين، والرابع والعشرين، 
بنفس طريقة المؤلف السابقة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثانياً: 

عمل الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله تعالى
 على تحقيق المسند وترقيمه، وتخريج أحاديثه،
 والحكم عليها من حيث الصحة أو الضعف.

 وخرج الكتاب بصورة علمية رائعة تشهد للشيخ بعلمه، وحسن إطلاعه. 

ولكنه رحمه الله لم يتمه حيث بلغ ما حققه: ثلث الكتاب تقريباً،
 حيث خطى شوطاً لا بأس به من مسند أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه. 
فخرج الكتاب بستة عشر جزءاً، 
وبلغ عدد أحاديثه: (7782) حديثاً. 
ووضع فيه – رحمه الله – فهارس علمية قيِّمة لكل جزءٍ على حده،
 تُسهِّل البحث فيه، 
وتجعل الباحث يجد ضالته فيها بسهولة. 


وأثبت رحمه الله في المقدمة:
 كتاب: ((خصائص المسند)) لأبي موسى المدينيّ.
 وكتاب: ((المصعد الأحمد في ختم مسند الإمام أحمد))
 لشمس الدين الجزريّ.
 وترجمة الإمام أحمد من: ((تاريخ الإسلام)) للحافظ الذهبيّ.
 وحقق هذه الكُتب وعلَّق عليها. 


ملاحظات على التحقيق: 

1- يمتاز الكتاب بجودة الترتيب، والإخراج والإعداد، 
بذل فيه أحمد شاكر جهداً مباركاً. 

2- رقم الأحاديث، وأشار إلى موقع الحديث في طبعة الحلبي. 

3- يوجد في كل مجلد فهارس علمية جيدة تسهل البحث. 

4- رجوعه إلى المخطوطات جيد، 
لكن حبذا لو وصف هذه المخطوطات وصفاً كافياً،
 مع الإشارة إلى تاريخ نسخها. 

5- تخريجه للأحاديث مفيد وجيد،
 لكنَّ فيه نقصاً أحياناً،
 وحكمه على الأحاديث ممتاز جداً، 
على تساهل في بعضها. 


وبشكل عام خدم الشيخ أحمد شاكر
 مسند الإمام أحمد خدمة جليلة،
 قلَّما يُعمل مثلها،
 نسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعله في موازين أعماله.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ومن آثار الإمام أحمد أيضاً رحمه الله تعالى.
 
(2) فضائل الصحابة: 
 
عمل الأستاذ ((وصيّ الله بن محمَّد عباس)) على تحقيق الكتاب
 لنيل شهادة الدكتوراة من كلية الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة أم القرى، 
وأشرف على الرسالة: السيد أحمد صقر.
 وطبع الكتاب ضمن مطبوعات جامعة أم القرى عام (1403هـ) 
في جزئين لطيفين. 


يبدأ الكتاب: بفضائل أبي بكر الصديق،
 ثم بفضائل بقية الخلفاء الراشدين،
 ثم بفضائل بقية العشرة المبشرين بالجنة ما عدا: 
سعيد بن زيد رضي الله عنه، ثم ببقية الصحابة. 
وختم الكتاب بفضائل: عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنه. 


احتوى الكتاب على (1962) نصاً، 
بذل فيه المحقق جهداً طيباً. 
وأخرج الكتاب بصورة علمية رائعة،
 وذيَّله بفهارس علمية قيِّمة.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

(3) الزهد: 
 
وهو كتابٌ فريد في بابه، جيد في مضمونه،
 خالٍ من قصص المتصوفة وأعمالهم
 المخالفة لهدي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.


 لذلك قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: 

".. ولكنَّ كتاب الزهد للإمام أحمد،
 والزهد لابن المبارك، وأمثالهما،
 أصح نقلاً من الحلية". 


وقال أيضاً: 

".. وأما الزهد للإمام أحمد ونحوه
 فليس فيه من الأحاديث والحكايات الموضوعة 
مثل ما في هذه – يعني: الحلية، وصفة الصفوة – 

فإنَّه لا يذكر في مصنفاته عمن هو معروف بالوضع، 
بل قد يقع فيها ما هو ضعيف بسوء حفظ ناقله، و
كذلك الأحاديث المرفوعة 
ليس فيها ما يُعرف أنَّه موضوع قُصد الكذب فيه،
 كما ليس ذلك في مسنده،

 لكن فيه ما يعرف أنَّه غلطُ، غَلطَ فيه رواته،

 ومثل هذا يوجد في غالب كتب الإسلام،
 فلا يسلم كتاب من الغلط إلا القرآن" . 


وقال الحافظ ابن كثير: 

"وقد صنَّف أحمد في الزهد كتاباً حافلاً عظيماً 
لم يُسبق إلى مثله ولم يلحقه أحد فيه" . 


والكتاب بدأه الإمام أحمد:
 بزهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , 
ثم بزهد الأنبياء،
 ثم بزهد الصحابة، 
ثم بزهد التابعين.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

(4) الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية: 
 
نسبه للإمام أحمد: ابن النديم في ((الفهرست)) ، 
وابن الجوزي في: ((مناقب الإمام أحمد)) ، 
وبروكلمان ، وفؤاد سزكين . 


وقد اقتبس شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من هذا الكتاب
 في عِدَّة مواضع من كتابه الجليل:
 ((درء تعارض العقل مع النقل)) وغيره. 


قلت:

 الكتاب بدأه الإمام أحمد 
بالردِّ على الزنادقة الذين يتتبعون متشابه القرآن،
 ويضربون آياته بعضها مع بعض.

 ثم بدأ بالردِّ على الجهمية المعطلة الذين يقولون بخلق القرآن،
 ثم ردَّ عليهم حينما جحدوا نظر المؤمنين لله عزَّ وجلَّ يوم القيامة،

 ثم ردَّ على عليهم إنكارهم: 
من أن يكون الله كلَّم موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام،

 ثم ردَّ عليهم إنكارهم: 
أن يكون الله على العرش،

 ثم تكلم عن المعيَّة وتفسير قوله تعالى: 

"مَا يَكُونُ مِن نَّجْوَى ثَلاَثَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ" 
(سورة المجادلة آية 7). 

ثم عاد للردَّ عليهم في قضية خلق القرآن،
 وختم كتابه بالردِّ على الجهمية تأويلهم لقوله تعالى: 
"هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" 
(سورة الحديد آية 3).

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

(5) العلل ومعرفة الرجال: 

وهو برواية: ابن الصوَّاف عن عبدالله بن أحمد عن أبيه الإمام أحمد بن حنبل. 

طبع الجزء الأول من الكتاب في أنقرة بتركيا سنة (1963م)،
 ثم توقف العمل بالكتاب حتى سنة (1987م) 
حيث طبع بقية الكتاب في جزء آخر. 


(6) الأشربة: 

وهو مطبوع بتحقيق: السيد صبحي جاسم البدري سنة (1396هـ).
 تم طبع بتحقيق: عبدالله حجاج سنة (1401هـ). 


(7) الأسامي والكنى: 

وهو من أوائل الكتب التي ألفت في علم الرجال، 
نشره وحققه: عبدالله بن يوسف الجديع، عام 1406هـ. 


(8) الورع: 

طبع لأول مرة في القاهرة سنة (1340هـ) بدون عناية.
 ثم في عام 1403هـ حققته الدكتورة: زينب إبراهيم القاروط،
 اعتماداً على النسخة المطبوعة عام 1340هـ.
 ثم طبعه اعتماداً على هذه النسخة المطبوعة أيضاً: 
محمد السعيد بن بسيوني زغلول عام 1406هـ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

(9) الإيمان: 

وكتاب الإيمان توجد منه نسخة خطية في: المتحف البريطاني . 


(10) كتاب أهل الردَّة والزنادقة 
وتارك الصلاة والفرائض ونحو ذلك: 

توجد منه نسخة خطية في: مكة المكرمة . 
ونسخة أخرى ضمن: ((كتاب الجامع)) للخلال
 في: دار الكتب المصرية . 


(11) كتاب الوقوف والوصايا: 

توجد منه نسخة خطية في: مكة المكرمة .
 ونسخة أخرى ضمن: ((كتاب الجامع)) للخلال
 في: دار الكتب المصرية . 


(12) أحكام النساء: 

توجد منه نسخة مخطوطة في: مكة المكرمة . 


(13) الترجّل: 

توجد منه نسخة مخطوطة في: مكة المكرمة . 

وممَّا ذكره ابن النديم في الفهرست أيضاً .


(14) الناسخ والمنسوخ : 

(15) الفرائض. 

(16) المناسك . 

(17) طاعة الرسول.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

هذا بالإضافة إلى كتب المسائل 
والتي تضم إجابات الإمام أحمد بن حنبل 
على أسئلة تلاميذه في العلوم المختلفة.
 
ذكر الحافظ الذهبيّ ما يقارب: (47) جامعاً لها.  
كما ذكر الشيخ بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد في كتابه: 
((موارد ابن القيم في كتبه)): 
(70) جامعاً لها .  

ومن أبرز هذه المسائل:  
1- مسائل الإمام أحمد: لعبدالله بن أحمد بن حنبل.  
2- مسائل الإمام أحمد: لأبي داود السجستاني.  
3- مسائل الإمام أحمد: لابن هانيء.  
4- مسائل الإمام أحمد: للأثرم.  
5- مسائل الإمام أحمد: للميمونيّ.  
6- مسائل الإمام أحمد: للبغويّ.  
وغيرها.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

ثم جمع أبو بكر الخلال سائر ما عند تلاميذه من أقواله وفتاويه.

 قال الذهبيّ: 
((وجمع أبو بكر الخلال سائر ما عند هؤلاء من أقوال أحمد،
 وفتاويه، وكلامه في العلل، والرجال والسنَّة والفروع، 
حتى حصل عنده من ذلك ما لا يوصف كثرة.
 ورحل إلى النواحي في تحصيله، 
وكتب عن نحوٍ من مئة نفس من أصحاب الإمام.

 ثم كتب كثيراً من ذلك عن أصحاب أصحابه، 
وبعضه عن رجل، عن آخر عن الإمام أحمد.

 ثم أخذ في ترتيب ذلك، وتهذيبه، وتبويبه،
 وعمل كتاب ((العلم))
 وكتاب ((العلل))
 وكتاب ((السنة))
 كل واحد من الثلاثة 
من ثلاث مجلدات. 

ويروي في غضون ذلك من الأحاديث العالية عنده،
 عن أقران أحمد من أصحاب ابن عيينة ووكيع 
وبقية مما يشهد له بالإمامة والتقدّم،
 وألَّف كتاب ((الجامع)) 
في بضعة عشر مُجلدة، أو ُ أكثر..)) . 


وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين 
وصلى الله وسلم على سيد المرسلين
 نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه 
ومن اهتدى بهديه واستن بسنته
 إلى يوم الدين. 

ا. ه مختصرًا

 ================ 

*الإمام أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني ومسنده*


*المؤلف*

*أحمد بن عبدالرحمن الصويان* 

http://www.saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=91&book=3475

----------

